# Spanish tax on UK ISA's



## tightgit (Jul 31, 2018)

I am a UK citizen, retired, and turn 65yrs in June 2019. I have a property in Spain and also in the UK. I am looking to sell the house in the UK next year and become resident and move over to Spain full time. 
At the moment I am a non tax payer on my private pension, but may pay a small amount of tax when my state pension kicks in. 
I have stocks and shares ISA's amounting to around 350k, plus around 40k cash, and will also have the proceeds from the house sale. I understand that I may have to pay capital gains on this sale
My question is, what is the best way to keep my ISA's tax free, if any?, as i understand that these will become taxable on my being resident in Spain.
I would obviously like to keep the UK tax free investments wrapper if possible, or is there any sort of alternative investments to keep from paying tax on these investments. 
If it isn't possible to keep the tax free wrappers on the ISA's, how would the tax on the gains, or indeed the losses, be worked out.
I don't imagine that i am unique in this situation, and would be interested to know it there is an easy or alternative solution. 
I am based in Roquetas de Mar when in Spain, so if anyone could recommend an English speaking tax adviser locally that would be great.
Thanks in advance, 
tightgit.


----------

